
Ask HN: Is quantum computing likely to happen before strong AI? - muneeb
There is a lot of excitement around AI recently, but AI is also the field that has historically over promised and under delivered. Quantum computing on the other hand is making concrete progress, consistently, for years. Which one do you think will become practical first? Quantum computers in every home or strong AI bots everywhere? My vote is for quantum computing.
======
goerz
"Strong AI" is a not a very well-defined problem. People will disagree on
whether something is a strong AI -- to the point that any solved problem will
no longer be considered strong AI, as soon as it has been solved. Quantum
computing is much more well-defined, and thus we'll likely have a quantum
computer before a strong AI. That being said, I would also expect some very
major advances in the wider field of AI before we get to large scale quantum
computers.

------
jonbaer
I think quantum computing will optimize certain AI tasks, so in a nutshell
theory you will need quantum computing to establish strong(est) AI ... and
forget about the bots, I don't even consider them a task in this, more on the
automated planning side.

------
rajacombinator
There at least exists some theory by which quantum computing could come to
exist. "Strong AI", whatever that is, not so much...

------
ZeroFries
I believe quantum computing is a pre-requisite for strong AI, so I think you
know where I'd vote.

